# My aquabid babies



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought it would be interesting to post the picture the seller had on AB along with my pictures. 

This is 007 from the seller Kaimook15. He is in a Fluval Edge tank, which is one of my favorite tanks. I highly recommend changing the light bulbs to LEDs.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Aston in his Biorb Life 30. 

Seller was Farmfish66.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

VERY nice fish and tanks!!!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Martin in his Fluval Edge.

Seller was Banleanbettas.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous fish. But the plant you have in the first tank is not aquatic, it will rot and really mess up your tank eventually.

Also I can't tell but in the edge is the water level lowered so the fish can get air?


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Rapide in another Fluval Edge. He split his tail during shipment. I hope it heals soon. 

Seller - Interbettas.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous and their tanks are awesome! How much do those tanks go for?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome tanks! But I noticed on say 82 degrees F. Has it gone down?


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I will post more pics when my next shipment arrives. I have one more Aquabid purchase named Bond, but he is in his temporary 2.5 gallon tank until his Cube arrives this week.

1fish2fish. Some of the tank pics are old, I got rid of the plant. Changing the lights to LED really helped the plants in the driftwood. 

I originally wanted to go with all live plants, but I got tired of wasting money. In Rapide's tank I only used silk plants and he loves them. So I think I will be going with silk from now on with the exception of the plants in my driftwood.

All of the tanks have the water level below the rim of the glass.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> They are all so gorgeous and their tanks are awesome! How much do those tanks go for?



They are $127 at Petsmart. The Biorb Life goes for much more, especially in black. I am going to get a white one next and save approximately $80.


TheJadeBetta, the original lights with the tank run very hot. Once I changed the tank lights to cool white LEDs, the temp stays between 79 - 80 degrees. I try to set my tanks up at least a week before I get the fish just to check everything out.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

NIB BETTA said:


> TheJadeBetta, the original lights with the tank run very hot. Once I changed the tank lights to cool white LEDs, the temp stays between 79 - 80 degrees. I try to set my tanks up at least a week before I get the fish just to check everything out.


 What do you do about night time or whenever the lights are off?


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

NIB BETTA said:


> TheJadeBetta, the original lights with the tank run very hot. Once I changed the tank lights to cool white LEDs, the temp stays between 79 - 80 degrees.


Ah, just as I suspected earlier this week when researching the Edge tank for someone on here! I know halogens run very hot. Thanks for the tip on the LED lights, so if I happen upon anyone considering this tank, I can tell them what to do.

BTW, I know I don't need to tell you, but beautiful fish!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

All of my tanks except two have adjustable heaters set between 78 - 79. The other two tanks have heaters that are automatically set at 78 degrees.

I actually had to move my three gallon Marineland tank because the area I had it placed was very hot. He was not in direct sunlight, it just happens that the wall off of the garage is gets very hot. I love using the digital thermometers because it makes it easier to see temp changes.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

mfskarphedin said:


> Ah, just as I suspected earlier this week when researching the Edge tank for someone on here! I know halogens run very hot. Thanks for the tip on the LED lights, so if I happen upon anyone considering this tank, I can tell them what to do.
> 
> BTW, I know I don't need to tell you, but beautiful fish!


Thank you very much. 

I actually got the tip on a tropical fish forum. I went through www.ledwholesalers.com, part number is MR 11.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh okay. How accurate would you say the digital thermometer is?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow your fish are so beautiful...


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

TheJadeBetta said:


> Oh okay. How accurate would you say the digital thermometer is?



I would say + or - 1 degree. I have moved the thermometer around the tank to see if the readings changed. I keep it away from the heater and place it towards the middle of the glass. I have also taken the thermometer out of the tank and placed it in a glass of ice water just to check the accuracy and it adjusted the readings very quickly. So far, I am very happy with them.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Cool, I might have to get one. What brand do you use?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

They're GORGEOUS!!!!! So how much does a fish from aquabid end up costing after the bid and shipping?


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to buy them at PETCO until I saw them on ebay 80% cheaper. Trust me when I say they are the same item, just different packaging.


Wallywest...., I live an hour away from my transhipper, which means I am lucky enough to do local pick ups.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

what tail type does atson have?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay, thank you! Beautiful Betta, love the peach colored one.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Maryrox247 said:


> what tail type does atson have?


All the fish I posted are Halfmoons. I also have a VT and two Crowntails. Total count is eight bettas with three more on the way. I'm officially done after they arrive. I don't want to get overwhelmed. 

I'm contemplating dividing a 10 gallon for my two Fancy Halfmoons that will be here next week, but I'm not comfortable with building something and a custom order may take too long.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

NIB BETTA said:


> I thought it would be interesting to post the picture the seller had on AB along with my pictures.
> 
> This is 007 from the seller Kaimook15. He is in a Fluval Edge tank, which is one of my favorite tanks. I highly recommend changing the light bulbs to LEDs.


o my Gosh i cannot believe my eyes i have NEVER seen such a beauty in my entire life i just cannot get enough looking at him. he is absolutely amazing...***drooling*** lol. where did you get such an amazing looking fish?

i would die for one.....that is truly amazing my FAVORITE color on the most amazing betta i have EVER seen=D:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

no way his eye is blue????:O


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> i would die for one.....that is truly amazing my FAVORITE color on the most amazing betta i have EVER seen


If it's black with blue rays as it seems to me in the photo, it's called a Black Orchid. You can get them on aquabid. There's one on there now:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1275401853

The one in the auction is a Plakat, which has short fins. I would like either one of these or a platinum white, if I can get up the money. And I have to fall in love with it, of course!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i dont blame you i would fall in love with him too


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow theys beautiful!!!!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.

Bettalover2033, when I picked him up he was gray, almost steel blue looking. I thought there was no way he was the same fish as pictured. I couldn't see any blue in his fins. I knew he was stressed from the shipment, but I was nervous that I got the wrong fish. I have had him for six days now, and he keeps getting darker. I can't believe how black he is. He is very hard to capture on film. I had one picture that showed his blue eyes, but it came out terrible. Now I understand why black betta's go for so much. If he was 100% black, he would have cost a great deal more.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome bettas and tanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is Bond. The first tank I ordered for him arrived broken. Luckily, I found this 6 gallon Tetra on ebay for $45.

Seller Yooviengchaibetta.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hes beautiful and he is a dragon i love him im so jealous lol i have never seen a dragon in person they are just soo hard to come by

yet everyone has one lol. wow your the luckiest betta owner i wish i was you


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Rain, I got a great deal on him because he has slight fin damage. He is very small and cute. He is in a temporary tank, I'm hoping his custom tank will arrive by Wednesday. 

Seller Korwhord.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Thunder. My husband calls him Captain America. It looks like his body is going to turn all blue. He is also in a temp tank.

Seller Ploybettas.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

All of your fish ae beautiful... my favorite has to be Bond!!! I love him! He kind of reminds me of my dragon who died.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Storm. One of his fins is curled. Hopefully it will straighten out soon. Can you tell I was in a fancy mood during this shipment.:lol:

Seller N_boonitang.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome marbles!!!!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

The last fish is Volcano. Unfortunately, he bit his tail off during shipment. 
So it will be awhile before I take any pictures of him. This is what he was suppose to look like.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

A few updated pics of Martin.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated Rapide pics.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated 007, I was finally able to get pics of his blue eyes.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks bettalover2033 and mysquishy. Bond is actually one of my favorites. He is very inquisitive, I love to watch him explore he tank.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Forget the fish, your tanks are amazing!!!!!!!
Love your set ups. drool, drool.
(Okay I want Bond too)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i noticed the tanks they are amazing


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! They're gorgeous!!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. My custom tank should be here by Wednesday. I used the attached picture as an example. Went with black dividers and black walls. I hope it looks as good as the pic.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh I'm so jealous right now.....


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Aw man. <=[ I need to move within an hour of a transshipper! >.<

Your bettas and tanks are beautiful and I hope your custom tank arrives/arrived no problem! =]


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

It's incredible !! All the Betta and tanks,they are beautiful and healthy from the look. I like Martin very much.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my! I love your marbles! Rain especially is gorgeous! 

Beautiful fish, all of them.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

MAN!!! all of y'all make me feel jealous! But i love my fish Bart ♥♥♥


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 

Here are some pics of the custom 10 gallon tank I had made. I am really happy with the quality, but I think it is a too small. So me being me, I ordered the same tank design in a long 20 gallon tank. Guess I will have a extra tank laying around :lol::lol::lol:.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW, I love the tank!!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

holy wow! your fish are like... GODS! wow they all took my breath away... and your tanks! wow! they are like palaces for your fish gods... wow! i applaude your fish and tanks


----------



## AnimeFish (May 28, 2010)

Awesome bettas you have there! :-D


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL!! FireKidomaru, you are very funny.

Thanks again everyone.


----------

